# Car collides with Romany caravan and horse in Wiltshire



## _MizElz_ (11 August 2012)

No news yet on whether the horse survived, but it didn't look good. I went out to do my horse at ten to four, and as we were driving up the hill, we passed a Romany caravan and a sweet little chestnut pony. Mum and I even said to each other what a lovely day for it; the family looked so content and happy. I remember when we passed them (going in the opposite direction) that there were two cars about to swing out to overtake, who then had to duck back in to avoid the traffic coming up the hill.

When we returned half an hour later, the road was completely closed from the top of the hill to the bottom; the horse had been hit by a car just seconds after we went through. I still feel sick now; the air ambulance was flown in, and reports said that the horse would probably be put down due to the severity of its injuries; one person was taken to hospital with minor injuries. That poor, poor horse - and the poor family. It' been on my mind all evening; why are people such a***holes on the road?   

http://www.gazetteandherald.co.uk/news/9869428.Horse_seriously_injured_in_Cherhill_collision/


----------



## Red30563 (11 August 2012)

How awful. 

Do hope the pony and all the people are OK.


----------



## Sprout (12 August 2012)

So desperately sad - impatience and ignorance takes its toll yet again.


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 August 2012)

how awful, such a wide road with good visability it really can only be down to an impatient stupid driver


----------



## lurcher98 (14 August 2012)

In the updated article it says the horses were treated for minor injuries so sounds like they were ok


----------



## mirage (14 August 2012)

Poor people and poor horses.How fast must the car have been going to cause the caravan to fall on one of the people?


----------



## Cahill (14 August 2012)

hope they are ok.
we passed some on sunday who were parked up in a lane and putting the kettle on.
my dog had his head out the window and we were going slow because of the tethered ponies.
we gave each other a cheery wave.
i really hope they are alright.


----------



## _MizElz_ (20 August 2012)

The horse was put down 


http://www.gazetteandherald.co.uk/n...l_villagers_to_rescue_of_travellers_in_crash/


----------



## 3Beasties (20 August 2012)

So sad 


(Very pleased to read that the local village rallied round to help them though)


----------



## Landcruiser (20 August 2012)

So what's happened with the driver I wonder... How can you fail to see such a large and unusual group on the road


----------



## _MizElz_ (21 August 2012)

Landcruiser said:



			So what's happened with the driver I wonder... How can you fail to see such a large and unusual group on the road

Click to expand...

Goodness knows; we actually rang to give information about what we had seen (as we now know that the accident happened literally seconds after we drove past). The police said they were very interested in what we had to say, but never rang back...


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (21 August 2012)

_MizElz_ said:



			Goodness knows; we actually rang to give information about what we had seen (as we now know that the accident happened literally seconds after we drove past). The police said they were very interested in what we had to say, but never rang back... 

Click to expand...

That sounds just like our police force


----------



## Toffee44 (22 August 2012)

Landcruiser said:



			So what's happened with the driver I wonder... How can you fail to see such a large and unusual group on the road

Click to expand...

I have been out driving on B roads to meet up with people and two were in their caravans (gypsys taught be to drive and help break my old cob to harness) and me and a friend were in wagonettes. Its surprising that even on a straight good visibility road the amount of people who don't see you and end up right behind you. We all had a hiviz vest/ sheet on the back of each caravan/ wagonette. Some people just don't see.


----------



## Rollin (22 August 2012)

I am so sad to read this horrible story.  

When I was just 16 my parents made friends with a Gypsy couple, complete with Romany Caravan, who were a devoted and hard working family.  Their horse too, was injured in a road accident but survived.

I would love to see the laws in Europe as a whole changed to deal with motorists who threaten us every time we take our horses on the road.

Huge amounts of money have been poured into a national cycle network, why is it that riding and driving, enjoyed by women and children has so little in the way of protection.


----------



## Honeylight (22 August 2012)

Because stupid people think you are "posh".


----------



## stencilface (23 August 2012)

Poor pony 

Glad to see the locals helping out, I think that would happen everywhere, despite people's feelings they do rally round in times of need


----------



## Lanky Loll (23 August 2012)

Heard about this the other day - dad had been out to do some work for the hippies as he calls this lot  (he's a farrier).  Apparently the driver was an 80+ year old chap, does make you question whether he was safe to be out on the road.  

And yes, some 80+ drivers are safe... others are just plain scary!


----------



## Mrjacks0n (24 August 2012)

news story was lovely to read, sad about their pony but how nice that all villagers came and rallied shame the  coming together doesnt happen more, they get a rough deal and they are not all bad.


----------

